# إنترنت 2015.. يفوح عطرًا



## ادور (7 يوليو 2008)

دخلت إلى عالم الوسائط المتعددة حاسة الشم التي تعتبر إحدى أكثر الحواس الخمس عاطفية، ففي غضون عقد من الزمن سيكون من الممكن شم الروائح عبر الشبكة العالمية بنفس السرعة التي يحصلون بها على المعلومات، حيث أعلن خبراء تكنولوجيون في كوريا الجنوبية أنه بحلول عام 2015 سيستخدم الإنترنت لإرسال الروائح عبر الشبكة. 

جاء هذا بناء على مسح أجرته حكومة كوريا الجنوبية على نطاق واسع لمعرفة احتياجات المستهلكين من الوسائل التكنولوجية المستقبلية. واستُخلصت نتائج المسح من مقابلات أجريت مع 3500 خبير في التكنولوجيا من كوريا الجنوبية.

كما توصل المسح إلى أن بطاريات النقال ستعمل لمدة تصل إلى شهرين بين كل شحن وآخر، وقال الخبراء المشاركون في التقرير أن الروبوتات هي التي ستقوم بمجمل المسوحات في المستقبل.

ولع تكنولوجي

اشتهرت كوريا الجنوبية بولعها بالتطور التكنولوجي وذلك لما يتمتع به مستخدمو الإنترنت في هذا البلد بأسرع موجات اتصال (برودباند) في العالم، كما يساعد انتشار استخدام شبكات الاتصالات بالجوال ذي السرعة الفائقة، ونظام التعليم في البلاد، على تعليم التلاميذ عبر الإنترنت وكذلك مراقبة مستويات تحسنهم.

وتعتقد لجنة الخبراء التي أشرفت على التقرير التكنولوجي أن الإنترنت سيستخدم لإرسال معلومات إلى خراطيش خاصة بالروائح متصلة بالكمبيوتر أو بجهاز آخر له يوصل بالإنترنت.
وتهدف هذه التقنية التي ما زالت في مرحلة البحوث النظرية إلى نقل الموجات فوق الصوتية إلى المخ لتغيير نمط عمل الخلايا العصبية في مكان معين بالمخ، وبالتالي دفع إنتاج مختلف للحواس؛ ومنها حاستا التذوق والشم.

وأشار خبراء مستقلون إلى أنهم لا يرون أن هذه التقنية خارج السيطرة، لكنهم يحذرون من إحداثها لأخطار صحية كامنة طويلة الأمد.

ويرى العلماء أن مستقبل استخدام هذه التقنية واسع جدًّا، فعلى سبيل المثال: "عندما نشاهد برامج الطهي على التلفاز، بمساعدة هذا الجهاز يمكننا شم روائح الأطباق التي يتم طهوها والإحساس بها".

وأفاد التقرير أيضا بأنه سيكون بوسع الجنود ارتداء صدريات مانعة للرصاص، وألْبِسَة أخرى مانعة لاختراق المياه يمكن أن تغير لونها حسب المحيط الذي يوجد فيه الجنود.
وبحلول 2018، ستصنع روبوتات صغيرة بحجم يمكنها من العوم في عروق دم الإنسان للبحث والفحص وعلاج الأمراض.

من جهة أخرى تراقب المؤسسات الزراعية والغذائية ومؤسسات تصنيع العطور عن كثب تطورات هذا المشروع وتوليه اهتماما خاصًّا، حيث سيكون إدماج الرائحة في أفلام الفيديو ومواقع الإنترنت مهمًّا بالنسبة للمعارض التجارية، ويمكن القائمين عليها من تدريب الباعة وعارضي السلع على التقنية الجديدة.

لماذا حاسة الشم؟

وربما يأتي هذا الاهتمام بالمالتي ميديا "الشمية" لما تثيره الرائحة من ذكريات وعواطف سابقة ومنسية لا يمكن للصوت أو الصورة أن يثيروها، فحاسة الشم أكثر حساسية من التذوق بما يعادل عشرة آلاف مرة، وهي حاسة بدائية تقع في عمق الجهاز الهامشي للدماغ Limbic) system)، وهو المسئول عن الجوع، والعطش، والمشاعر والتفاعلات الجنسية.

وأظهرت بعض الأبحاث أن الرائحة تؤثر على المزاج، والمشاعر، والتزاوج، والجهاز المناعي والهرموني فضلا عن الذاكرة، ويبدو أن جميع هذه الأبحاث تدعم فكرة الخوض بخطوات واسعة في تقنية الشم عبر الإنترنت، والتي ستجعل من شبكة الإنترنت العالمية مجال أكثر جذبا للمولعين بالتكنولوجيا وغيرهم


----------



## ادور (7 يوليو 2008)

ان الله علم الانسان ما لم يعلم


----------



## الياس عبد النور (8 يوليو 2008)

مشكور على الجهد


----------

